# Flash 22



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Yippee,
Motorhome arrived at Dealer today     

rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking good, bet you can't wait.....enjoy!


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Wackywyco,
Been waiting since November, handover arranged for 28th March    
We can't wait, got the TV sorted and beers ready for the fridge for handover day. We will stop overnight and come back Good Friday and try and find somewhere local for Sat, Sun and Monday. :lol: :lol: 

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Have fun, and enjoy.

Jenny


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Jenny, we will try our very best :lol: 

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish you well to drive it.

Taking delivery - what a special feeling!

Good luck and many happy miles.


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Herman,
Thank you      
11 days and counting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

